# been lurking round the forum, thought id say hi, (from north wales)



## hodge112 (Apr 19, 2008)

as the title says

was wondering is there anyone from near me, i live in connahs quay

currently have a black focus 3dr, erm...im 19 next month, i work in mold

yeah thats all i cna think of, so :wave: everyone


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Welcome mate! I'm From Anglesey, good to see another North Wales member


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Hodge.


----------



## hodge112 (Apr 19, 2008)

cheers for the welcome guys


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've just come back from Porthmadog with work. Lovely part of the country up there!


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to DW....:wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I've just come back from Porthmadog with work. Lovely part of the country up there!


it is, we are spoilt with the mountains on our doorstep.


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Phil H said:


> it is, we are spoilt with the mountains on our doorstep.


hi mate welcome! rhyl here:thumb:

hey phil another member for our meet perhaps:thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

welcome mate


----------



## hodge112 (Apr 19, 2008)

cheers guys

thought it was about time to get to know whos about


----------

